# The 60F Club



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Ok, here is my other 60f. It's my blue pearl + OEBT tank.

Here is the original hardscape from last August.

















Now here is what it looks like today, mini pelia carpet fully grown out. 

















Lots and lots of blue pearls although I've sold most of what I can afford to sell right now.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

dang... jetti's tank shots make me want a 60F. that's good job right thur..  
is mini bolbitis rare, and hard to grow?


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Nice looking tanks you got there.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I've always wanted one of these tanks.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

No one else has a 60f to share? Whenever AFA gets them in, they always disappear in the first week it seems.


----------



## pbmasangcay (Mar 24, 2008)

Ada 60f club!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

pbmasangcay said:


> Ada 60f club!!!!!!!!!!!!


that looks sooo amazing. is that staurogyne or elatine in the back?


----------



## pbmasangcay (Mar 24, 2008)

it's staurogyne in the back and elatine in the front. Thanks!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin good Raymond!

Who impregnated your WR female? Is this her first clutch of eggs? Sorry... you posted so I had to ask.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

pbmasangcay said:


> it's staurogyne in the back and elatine in the front. Thanks!


Looks great! Love me some staurogyne. One of my 90ps is basically just stauro and moss. Super lush looking growth you got there.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> Lookin good Raymond!
> 
> Who impregnated your WR female? Is this her first clutch of eggs? Sorry... you posted so I had to ask.


Actually, no. That is a shot from last year unfortunately. That shrimp jumped on me the very next day after taking that pic. RIP.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Love your tanks Raymond! 

Now, where's Tu....? :hihi:


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

zergling said:


> Love your tanks Raymond!
> 
> Now, where's Tu....? :hihi:


SFBAAPS represent!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Just some updated pics. My CO2 has been off, and my foreground plants have been at a standstill.



















Emersed HC.

















And here's a split shot.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's mine pre fill, a few more weeks to go!

e. hydropiper in the foreground, HC in the background, mini pelia and fissidens on the mountains


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

That's a sick scape Iwannagofast....

Looks like Norther California has a lot of hydorpiper going around.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Here's mine pre fill, a few more weeks to go!
> 
> e. hydropiper in the foreground, HC in the background, mini pelia and fissidens on the mountains


Yes, I love this scape. You really took the challenge of a 60f to heart.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Mini pelia:


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

man socal need some hydropiper train!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> man socal need some hydropiper train!


Did someone say "hydropiper"?


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I love the tanks!! Keep them coming.


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

I just ordered a 60f. Hopefully I'll have pictures before too long!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

bassmjm said:


> I just ordered a 60f. Hopefully I'll have pictures before too long!


Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Man, I want a 45-F now... 60-F is too big for my tastes.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Man, I want a 45-F now... 60-F is too big for my tastes.


 A 60f is only 10 gallons and gives the illusion of a much bigger tank.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

I didn't have the heart to scrape the algae from the sides... Shrimpies love it too much.


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

tumbleweedz said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Tumble! I keep thinking that if I post more shots, more 60f folks will show their tanks!!


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

A question about the 60f and lighting: do you think a Finnex Ray II 24" fixture would be adequate for high light? Or would it be overkill?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't know much about the Ray II. However, I will say that the TrueLumen Pro 8000k LED 24" is the prefect light for this tank I think.


----------



## Pen3 (Jan 2, 2007)

Where do you guys buy your 60F? I cant find any in stock anywhere.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Pen3 said:


> Where do you guys buy your 60F? I cant find any in stock anywhere.


Even for the places that regularly carry ADA tanks, 60Fs tend to sell out almost immediately. I live right by AquaForest so it's pretty easy for me to grab one, but I have to have the manger tell me the date they are to arrive or else I'll miss it.


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

I emailed AFA about an ADA 60F last week. They told me they are out but have some Do!Aqua 60Fs though it's not on their website. You have to call to order it.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I've seen the Do!Aqua 60F's, pretty nice, they're just like the old ADA 60F before it changed to the high clarity glass

YOWZA! I just checked aquaforest's website and the prices seem to have gone up. The ADA 60F was $90 when I got it back in september, but it's 110 now.


----------



## 808Hawaii (Jan 28, 2012)

Can I be apart of the 60f too lol.

I just got the finnex ray 2, I've have yet to try it out, waiting on some soil then on to dry starting. Overall I like the slimness of the finnex ray. I even built a hanging kit for it, only cause it sits too low since the tank is only 7" tall. 










Hopefully the ray was a good choice.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Welcome to the club 808! Can't wait to see my favorite tank get filled in.


----------



## 808Hawaii (Jan 28, 2012)

youjettisonme said:


> Welcome to the club 808! Can't wait to see my favorite tank get filled in.


Thanks!

I'm getting Impatient on waiting for soil, lol. I wanna just just set it up.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

I know the feeling. I just tore down one of my 60fs this week actually, and I will probably rescape it next week.


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

I just set mine up over the weekend. Going to redo it again this weekend though.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice! A new member. What are those interesting glass orbs you've placed in there? Also, what is your plan for this scape? For people with 60fs, I have this little "trick" that I think is quite cool, and I mention it because of what I see with your driftwood right now. If you tilt the wood so that a lot of it is right on the water surface, and then wrap with a moss like peacock or Xmas, you can plant little strands of HC right in the moss once it has grown in. Eventually, you will get an "HC ceiling" that looks something like this:


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

youjettisonme said:


> Nice! A new member. What are those interesting glass orbs you've placed in there? Also, what is your plan for this scape? For people with 60fs, I have this little "trick" that I think is quite cool, and I mention it because of what I see with your driftwood right now. If you tilt the wood so that a lot of it is right on the water surface, and then wrap with a moss like peacock or Xmas, you can plant little strands of HC right in the moss once it has grown in. Eventually, you will get an "HC ceiling" that looks something like this:


Those orbs are terrarium hanging orbs designed for Tillandsia plants. My shrimps don't really like them much unfortunately.

As for my plans, I want to keep things simple and low maintenance but want to keep my shrimps happy. The bottom is a little bare so will try to fill it up a bit soon with some shrimp approved pellia.

Let me think about the plant ceiling thing. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

etane said:


> Those orbs are terrarium hanging orbs designed for Tillandsia plants. My shrimps don't really like them much unfortunately.
> 
> As for my plans, I want to keep things simple and low maintenance but want to keep my shrimps happy. The bottom is a little bare so will try to fill it up a bit soon with some shrimp approved pellia.
> 
> Let me think about the plant ceiling thing. Thanks for the suggestion!



Sounds good. If you need mini pellia then let me know. I have a surplus at the moment.


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

youjettisonme said:


> Sounds good. If you need mini pellia then let me know. I have a surplus at the moment.


Ack I just placed an order this morning. If I need more, I'll contact you.

Another reason for the mini pellia is I hope it will help buffer the water a bit with the pH. I think the rocks in the tank now is kicking it up.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't think you will have much luck buffering the water with mini pellia. Best to add things like more driftwood (for the tannins), Indian Almond Leaves, and peat moss (in the filter). Assuming it's a shrimp tank, you can also feed them barley pellets. 

I wrote this thread that may be helpful: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...176557-sage-advice-noobie-shrimp-keepers.html


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the write up! I had read it previously but didn't dawn on me that you're the writer.

As for the pH, it's not terribly high at about 7.4-7.8. I think more plants in the tank will help stabilize the water parameters as the rocks are probably slowly leaking lime into the water. 

I actually want to remove the tannins from the water as I would like to have crystal clear water. Hope the water will clear up after the wood has been in the water for awhile and stops leaking tannins.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

etane said:


> Thanks for the write up! I had read it previously but didn't dawn on me that you're the writer.
> 
> As for the pH, it's not terribly high at about 7.4-7.8. I think more plants in the tank will help stabilize the water parameters as the rocks are probably slowly leaking lime into the water.
> 
> I actually want to remove the tannins from the water as I would like to have crystal clear water. Hope the water will clear up after the wood has been in the water for awhile and stops leaking tannins.


Just use activated carbon or Purigen to clear your water.


----------



## 808Hawaii (Jan 28, 2012)

Purigen is awesome!! Love tht stuff!!! Make sure you put it in a mesh bag.


----------



## 808Hawaii (Jan 28, 2012)

youjettisonme said:


> Nice! A new member. What are those interesting glass orbs you've placed in there? Also, what is your plan for this scape? For people with 60fs, I have this little "trick" that I think is quite cool, and I mention it because of what I see with your driftwood right now. If you tilt the wood so that a lot of it is right on the water surface, and then wrap with a moss like peacock or Xmas, you can plant little strands of HC right in the moss once it has grown in. Eventually, you will get an "HC ceiling" that looks something like this:


That's so awesome!!! I wanna try that with a slope, but to think of it, I'd need a lot of soil, an would know how to work around a high slope. Could I try the drifts wood, moss, hc "trick"?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

808Hawaii said:


> That's so awesome!!! I wanna try that with a slope, but to think of it, I'd need a lot of soil, an would know how to work around a high slope. Could I try the drifts wood, moss, hc "trick"?


Yeah, just grow it on moss. You should be fine. I don't even dose ferts in this tank. Just ADA soil and leave it be. It get nitrates from the shrimp and food and that's it.


----------



## tank0211 (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool, a club for the 60-F. I have had a 60-F & some cal aqua lilly pipes sitting in my closet for a few years. After cleaning this weekend I have brought them out & been researching planted tanks again. I have a plan to hang the tank on the wall w/ a custom box below to hide all the equipment. No pictures yet, but will be starting a thread to get advice etc.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

X-post from journal: Just rescaped one of my 60fs this weekend.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

That is sweet. Is most of that mini pellia?


----------



## tank0211 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok, my newly started 60-F thread as promised:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/178745-tanks-ada-60-f-journal.html#post1888595


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

These really are neat tanks. Im ordering a few for the shop in Anchorage to test out the market and possibly take one home. I would have to replace my neat little nano acrylic tank with it and I am torn between the two.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

meowschwitz said:


> That is sweet. Is most of that mini pellia?


Mini pellia and mini Xmas.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I like what you did with the Fissiden, Jetti! Your work is inspiring.


----------



## 808Hawaii (Jan 28, 2012)

My 60f (dsm)


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Looking great 808!

I just flooded my 60f tonight.


----------



## 808Hawaii (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks bro!! Dude that's really nice. Makes me wanna flood mines already :/


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

808Hawaii said:


> Thanks bro!! Dude that's really nice. Makes me wanna flood mines already :/


Dooooo iiiiit. <little devil on your shoulder>


----------



## 808Hawaii (Jan 28, 2012)

youjettisonme said:


> Dooooo iiiiit. <little devil on your shoulder>


Haha. You're 60f is tempting me to flood mines. Was the hc rooted into soil already?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

808Hawaii said:


> Haha. You're 60f is tempting me to flood mines. Was the hc rooted into soil already?


That's actually elatine hydropiper or "mini glosso" as it's known. They grow really long roots in comparison to HC.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Is this thread still active? Last post was over 2yrs ago. Time to resurrect. Won a ADA 60F in a local planted tank contest & looking for other scapes for inspiration. Looking for good equipment matches (lighting, canister filters) used by others successfully. Let's see some 60F updates! :bounce:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*New Addition*

Started a tank journal to document this new project. Nicknamed it "Kopje" after the rock formations found on the grasslands in Africa. All I've got right now is the tank and the stand (Closetmaid 9 cube storage unit). Will be doing another DSM in AquaSoil w/Monte Carlo this time and using smooth river stones from a local stream to form a mini kopje rock formation. Equipment line-up:

lighting: Finnex 24" Fugeray/DIY acrylic leg extensions
filtration: Ehiem 2211/Do Aqua mini violet pipes
CO2: paintball 24oz cylinder/Aquatek mini regulator/UpAqua 12/16mm inline atomizer
substrate: AquaSoil Amazonia normal
hardscape: smooth river stones (local)
flora: Micrantherum umbrosum
fauna: wild Neocardina davidi & school of fish?

Going stone collecting this week. Pics to follow. :bounce:


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Ill bite, here is my 'low-tech' 60-F, nothing to fancy


----------



## marle (Jun 16, 2007)

Here's mine!


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> Ill bite, here is my 'low-tech' 60-F, nothing to fancy


Aloha, really like your display. A few of questions, what kind of lighting are you using and what is the height of the fixture over the water level? Also, i can see your lily output pipe but where is the intake located? Thanks for the info and wondering if you have a journal for this tank? :bounce:



marle said:


> Here's mine!


Beautiful tank Marle! Saw your tank journal when I was getting ideas for scaping my 60F. What are the 2 light fixtures over your tank? Also, what model Ehiem canister are you using to filter your tank? Thanks again and hope to see more pics of your tank's progress. :bounce:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

BeastMaster said:


> Beautiful tank Marle! Saw your tank journal when I was getting ideas for scaping my 60F. What are the 2 light fixtures over your tank? Also, what model Ehiem canister are you using to filter your tank? Thanks again and hope to see more pics of your tank's progress.


Oops, just fully read your journal. Thanks again. :bounce:


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Beast.The intake is all tucked away behind the wood, here is a photo of the intake pipe; Its an under gravel filter/intake hybrid for shrimp, i sort of scaped the tank to keep it out of sight as it is quite the eye sore if you see it. The lighting is a current usa led+ 24", which is suspended maybe 7-8" over the tank. Im not running co2 and dose very infrequently for shrimp, so very low light, and all low light plants, java moss, peacock moss, hydocoytle sp. japan., and rotala sp red(though new growth is green). Very easy to maintain, no algae and i mostly just do water top offs.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

808Hawaii said:


> My 60f (dsm)



So, is your 60F still up & running? Would love to see some pic updates! :bounce:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> Hi Beast.The intake is all tucked away behind the wood, here is a photo of the intake pipe; Its an under gravel filter/intake hybrid for shrimp, i sort of scaped the tank to keep it out of sight as it is quite the eye sore if you see it. The lighting is a current usa led+ 24", which is suspended maybe 7-8" over the tank. Im not running co2 and dose very infrequently for shrimp, so very low light, and all low light plants, java moss, peacock moss, hydocoytle sp. japan., and rotala sp red(though new growth is green). Very easy to maintain, no algae and i mostly just do water top offs.



Clever use of equipment & hardscape. :bounce:


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Man there are some awesome tanks here's. Wish I saw this thread before putting my tray together. I have 2 "60f inspired" tanks. Ones just an inch higher than the 60f and deeper footprint. The other is 2" lower than the 60f with deeper foot print.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Down_Shift said:


> Man there are some awesome tanks here's. Wish I saw this thread before putting my tray together. I have 2 "60f inspired" tanks. Ones just an inch higher than the 60f and deeper footprint. The other is 2" lower than the 60f with deeper foot print.



Interesting, were these custom made tanks? Any pics? :bounce:


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh cool.. didn't know the 60F Club existed!

Here's our 60F. It's been rescaped, but this was its better version.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Damn Bri so much win


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> Hi Beast.The intake is all tucked away behind the wood, here is a photo of the intake pipe; Its an under gravel filter/intake hybrid for shrimp, i sort of scaped the tank to keep it out of sight as it is quite the eye sore if you see it. The lighting is a current usa led+ 24", which is suspended maybe 7-8" over the tank. Im not running co2 and dose very infrequently for shrimp, so very low light, and all low light plants, java moss, peacock moss, hydocoytle sp. japan., and rotala sp red(though new growth is green). Very easy to maintain, no algae and i mostly just do water top offs.




Hey ya. Do you mind posting up a pic of the filter? It looks super clean without any visible equipment. Might have to look In to something like that Soon!


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Down_Shift said:


> Hey ya. Do you mind posting up a pic of the filter? It looks super clean without any visible equipment. Might have to look In to something like that Soon!


I started with a top fin under-gravel filter, and used a pvc T-pipe. Then used a 2 inch pipe with some holes drilled in it, and slipped a sponge filter over it. This gives both under gravel filtration/aeration as well as pulling debris out of the water column. Its hooked up to a canister filter. Ive had it this way for a month or so and its worked very well so far! Here is a photo of the inlet out of the water, hopefully that gives you a better idea, also a photo below of setting it up. 


On another note, I decided to go a different direction with my 60-p tank, and had some nice hard-scape material from that, so i decided to utilise it on my 60-f, much nicer look than before i think. 

gravel is layed out over the u.g.f to keep the soil from compacting against it


laying out the hardscape, then i used slate on one piece to keep it from floating.


I missed a step but aquasoil was added along the back, then sand added


smoothed everything out


planted hairgrass along the back, poked around and removed all the airbubbles from the sand/soil etc.


since i missed adding the soil, here is a side view to see how its layered


next day once the water cleared up a bit, and added moss around the base of the wood


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*current pic "Kopje" 60F*

Here's current pic of my 60F :bounce:


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Appreciate this thread and the scapes/ideas contained within.. I will either be buying a 60F in the next few months or if i get even more adventurous building a "60F squared" aka the 24x24x7 cube that I really want.


----------

